# Menzerna and 3 bits of Great News!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

1) We have had our latest Menzerna order, just over 1 tonne of it! Kevs so happy we have a fork lift truck!

2) We have reassessed our pricing and reduced it too!

*Intensive Polish PO85RD 3.02 1 Litre - £18.49*
*Final Finsih Polish PO85RD 1 Litre - £14.95* 
*Final Finish Polish PO106FA 1 Litre - £17.95*

3) We now have 1 Litre bottles of PO106FA in stock. 

As well as this, we will be doing a 3 pack soon (1 of each) but I just need to work pricing out on that.

All the best,

Johnny


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Get your calculator and add them up...or ask Kev to do it if he isn't busy


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

nice one John.

Edit - just seen http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=35131


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool will be ordering soon, thanks John


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent!! Been waiting a while for this!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't forget Kevs h&S training 

Pop one of each of the final finishes aside for me mate, I will collect them along with that pad order shortly!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Great timing, i'll pick up 3.02 & FA tomorrow


----------

